# Cell Phone with Blue tooth question



## troymerritt (Sep 11, 2004)

I just recently bought a Motorolla 5000 series with quad band and GSM. I was told that it won't work with my M3 because the technology of phone I have is too much. Does anyone have any suggestions? What phones can you use with the blue tooth. I wished they had told me this prior to buying the phone. The phone cost me over 300 dollars.
Thanks, Troy Boy


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

troymerritt said:


> I just recently bought a Motorolla 5000 series with quad band and GSM. I was told that it won't work with my M3 because the technology of phone I have is too much. Does anyone have any suggestions? What phones can you use with the blue tooth. I wished they had told me this prior to buying the phone. The phone cost me over 300 dollars.
> Thanks, Troy Boy


http://www.x5world.com/bluetooth.htm


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

troymerritt said:


> I just recently bought a Motorolla 5000 series with quad band and GSM. I was told that it won't work with my M3 because the technology of phone I have is too much. Does anyone have any suggestions? What phones can you use with the blue tooth. I wished they had told me this prior to buying the phone. The phone cost me over 300 dollars.
> Thanks, Troy Boy


Congrats on finally getting your car...or maybe you haven't yet....whatever...I've learned more about my Motorolla RAZR and I'm enjoying the heck out of this phone more and more...I still have yet to read the whole manual on it, so I don't know what else it will do....It looks cool, small, and work awesome...and it works almost flawlessly with the BMW's BT...If I were you, I'd trade in the one you got, and spend the extra couple hundred more to get the RAZR...It's the replacement for the V600, in which Cingular/ATT had to take off the shelves because of some issue they were having...but still have yet to release it again, or maybe they won't....From everything I've heard, BMW BT is about the best...not as fansy has Lexus's NAV display...but works the best...if you don't won't a RAZR, get with the dealership, and get one that's on their list...they all have been tested by BMW and are know to be compatible....

05 BMW M3/ every option/upgrade & premium pkg


----------

